# The Witcher Staffel 2 auf Netflix: Darsteller für Vesemir wohl gefunden



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *The Witcher Staffel 2 auf Netflix: Darsteller für Vesemir wohl gefunden*

						Es ist ein offenes Geheimnis, dass Geralts Vaterfigur Vesemir in der zweiten Staffel von The Witcher auftreten wird. Die Frage war bisher nur, wer den alten Hexer spielen sollte. Jetzt haben sich die Produzenten vermutlich auf eine prominente Lösung festgelegt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Witcher Staffel 2 auf Netflix: Darsteller für Vesemir wohl gefunden*


----------



## Rizzard (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher Staffel 2 auf Netflix: Darsteller für Vesemir wohl gefunden*

Ist eigentlich auch die Wilde Jagd vorstellbar, oder war die von CDP frei erfunden?


----------



## reddragon1212 (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher Staffel 2 auf Netflix: Darsteller für Vesemir wohl gefunden*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich auch die Wilde Jagd vorstellbar, oder war die von CDP frei erfunden?



Wenn du in der Serie aufgepasst hättest wüsstest dus


----------



## Bevier (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher Staffel 2 auf Netflix: Darsteller für Vesemir wohl gefunden*



Rizzard schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich auch die Wilde Jagd vorstellbar, oder war die von CDP frei erfunden?



Kurz gesagt, sie taucht in den Romanen zweimal auf und wird vermutlich auch in der Serie eine Rolle spielen. Auch sollte sie wohl bei der Geburt von Geralt aktiv gewesen sein. Sie  gilt grundsätzlich als Zeichen des Bösen, als Ankündigung folgender, schlimmer Ereignisse.


----------



## Ripcord (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher Staffel 2 auf Netflix: Darsteller für Vesemir wohl gefunden*

Bin für Kevin Sorbo


----------



## Standeck (17. Februar 2020)

*AW: The Witcher Staffel 2 auf Netflix: Darsteller für Vesemir wohl gefunden*

Fände ich cool wenn es Mark Hamill wird!  Ich finde dass er nach den OT Star Wars zu Unrecht keine Rollen mehr bekommen hat.  Er hat die Szenen mit Yoda in EP5 erst so glaubwürdig gemacht, weil er dieser Puppe durch sein Spiel mit Leben eingehaucht hat. Auch in den Sequels hat er gut gespielt, egal wie man dazu steht was aus Luke geworden ist. An ihm lag es jedenfalls sicher nicht....


----------

